# Little Red Express!!!!



## WesJY

Thanks to Rich - he is the one told me that ideal makes a dodge truck that I had no idea. so here is my custom little red express truck!!!!! It was a missing link to my MOPAR FREAK collection!!! 

Enjoy!

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Awesome replica! :thumbsup: That looks sweet


----------



## grungerockjeepe

Nice work as always, Wes! That looks rad!


----------



## kiwidave

Cool truck. Cool pics.


----------



## tjd241

*Nice truck Wes...*

Great replica of the genny. :thumbsup::thumbsup: nd


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

Little Red is looking good!!! Still liking that MD Charger too!!! Nice shop there Wes!!! ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078

..........................................................................................MOPAR!!!!!................................................................................................

Sweet job on the Lil Red Express Wes!!! You done a nice job!! And I agree with Hilltop, the shop looks great!!! Busy, busy!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch

*He's a freak, a super freak, he's Mopar Freaky...oh yeah!*

Wes,

Red + Dodge + Little Red Express = WOW!

Diggin it....all trucks should be red! Even Hilltop has to agree with me on that right? :devil:

Bob...gotta love that shop die-O-rama-lama-ding-dong...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Awesome truck Wes!!!!
One of THE all time favorite hod rod trucks.










Maybe we can get some representation out there.
Maybe someone could pop a resin of this body so we can put more on the road!










:thumbsup: :thumbsup:
Rich


----------



## Marty

Nice job!! I have picked up a few of them over the years with plans to do what you. They are still hidden in the "to do" pile.

Marty


----------



## win43

Nice Truck!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner

Wes,
Sure looks nice! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Dave


----------



## 1976Cordoba

Anyone remember the Warlock version?










http://www.moparts.org/moparts/picture/oldweb/CARLEY.html


----------



## videojimmy

beautiful!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Remember the one on the Eighties?


----------



## 1scalevolvo

*Great Truck !*

:thumbsup:Great Job Wes ! You did a fantastic paint job on it ! Are you using a TYCO 440 wide or other cannot tell .It would be great if you can do a "warlock" in black ! Who did the decals ? :thumbsup:They are great !
I did 2 of them back in the 90's mounted on TYCO 440 X2 Wide with plastruct mounts using my " Jig" method.I kept the original paint schemes. Perhaps I will do my own custom paint on the one in my "spares box"(that would be a great candidate for a "Road Warrior" type vehicle that could kick @$$ with the Prospector or Warlock ). Any way I just copped another (og/wh) on eBay & will do another Conversion as soon as it arrives !
What ever you do, Keep them coming !

Neal:dude:



http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=390073457688&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:US:1123


----------



## bobhch

*1979 Green Warlock II...real or B.S. you decide?*

Hey Neal,

How about a Rare 1969 WARLOCK II in green?
Just saw this today at a car show we went to today & took pictures to post here for Wes and everyone else to drool over. 

The Warlock was made in 67 & 68. 
The Warlock II was available only in 69. 





































Talked to the original owner of this truck & was blown away.
He said he had some people doubt him that this was available in this green ( it was a green available in 69 for Dodge Pickups ) but, I just looked at the truck and how much care he put into keeping it in this shape...incredible!

He said this is how he picked it up from the Dodge dealership.

Bob...I believe him...zilla


----------



## WesJY

1976Cordoba said:


> Anyone remember the Warlock version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.moparts.org/moparts/picture/oldweb/CARLEY.html


yeah! I remember a black one with wood on top of the rear trunks.. there are not that many! I think not many people appreciated this cool trucks. am i right?? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Hey Neal,
> 
> How about a Rare 1969 WARLOCK II in green?
> Just saw this today at a car show we went to today & took pictures to post here for Wes and everyone else to drool over.
> 
> The Warlock was made in 67 & 68.
> The Warlock II was available only in 69.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talked to the original owner of this truck & was blown away.
> He said he had some people doubt him that this was available in this green ( it was a green available in 69 for Dodge Pickups ) but, I just looked at the truck and how much care he put into keeping it in this shape...incredible!
> 
> He said this is how he picked it up from the Dodge dealership.
> 
> Bob...I believe him...zilla


WWWHHHHHAATTTTTT??? I never seen one before or knew they had a green one like it!!! i do know that they have red, black, blue but green??????????? what exact color is that? forest green? i do remember that color on old plymouth validant (sp?) .. i am drooling over it!! I will have to ask my dad about this!! Thanks bob for the cool pictures!!! I would love to make one like it. i dont even have the color! its not sublime!! 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

1scalevolvo said:


> :thumbsup:Great Job Wes ! You did a fantastic paint job on it ! Are you using a TYCO 440 wide or other cannot tell .It would be great if you can do a "warlock" in black ! Who did the decals ? :thumbsup:They are great !
> I did 2 of them back in the 90's mounted on TYCO 440 X2 Wide with plastruct mounts using my " Jig" method.I kept the original paint schemes. Perhaps I will do my own custom paint on the one in my "spares box"(that would be a great candidate for a "Road Warrior" type vehicle that could kick @$$ with the Prospector or Warlock ). Any way I just copped another (og/wh) on eBay & will do another Conversion as soon as it arrives !
> What ever you do, Keep them coming !
> 
> Neal:dude:
> 
> 
> i used wide pan chassis and shaved off the mounts off the chassis to make it fit . yeah about warrior and warlock!!!
> 
> Wes


----------



## WesJY

thanks guys !! Now the hard part is - i need to find more of those bodies!!! LOL!

Wes


----------



## roadrner

Real or not, that's the color they should have used to start with. Closer to those HI-PO Mopar colors than the original red. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## kiwidave

I had the black Warlock version as a 1/32 kitset as a kid. Had forgotten all about that. Good memory's! 
Wes your little truck looks great!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

bobhch said:


> Hey Neal,
> 
> How about a Rare 1969 WARLOCK II in green?
> Just saw this today at a car show we went to today & took pictures to post here for Wes and everyone else to drool over.
> 
> The Warlock was made in 67 & 68.
> The Warlock II was available only in 69.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He said this is how he picked it up from the Dodge dealership.
> 
> Bob...I believe him...zilla


Hey Bob,
I love the steel slot wheels they made for these.
He must have meant a 77-79. This body style wasn't available in 69.
Looks great, is probably original, but is from the 70s. The 79 trucks had square headlights.

Here's a 1969 Dodge.










Hate to ruin the party, but was his name Boosa?

Rich


----------



## JordanZ870

WesJY said:


> Thanks to Rich - he is the one told me that ideal makes a dodge truck that I had no idea. so here is my custom little red express truck!!!!! It was a missing link to my MOPAR FREAK collection!!!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Wes


You have class, Wes! Great looking truck!:thumbsup:
A guy has to wonder why this was never a slot car back in the 70s. 
I'd have had one for sure!


----------



## WesJY

joez870 said:


> You have class, Wes! Great looking truck!:thumbsup:
> A guy has to wonder why this was never a slot car back in the 70s.
> I'd have had one for sure!


yeah!! maybe we ll get bruce gavins make it for us??? when he gets better or one of his future projects.

Wes


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Hey Neal,
> 
> How about a Rare 1969 WARLOCK II in green?
> Just saw this today at a car show we went to today & took pictures to post here for Wes and everyone else to drool over.
> 
> The Warlock was made in 67 & 68.
> The Warlock II was available only in 69.
> 
> Talked to the original owner of this truck & was blown away.
> He said he had some people doubt him that this was available in this green ( it was a green available in 69 for Dodge Pickups ) but, I just looked at the truck and how much care he put into keeping it in this shape...incredible!
> 
> He said this is how he picked it up from the Dodge dealership.
> 
> Bob...I believe him...zilla


man its a sweet truck! had no idea they had a green one. anyway i asked my dad and he said he did see them before and very rare. i am gonna do some research and find out more about this plus i am gonna ask my good friend paul (he is my godfather but i always call him my uncle paul - he is a mopar freak like me) thats how i got it!!! haha.. i sent him the picture thru email and hoping he ll explain. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob,
> I love the steel slot wheels they made for these.
> He must have meant a 77-79. This body style wasn't available in 69.
> Looks great, is probably original, but is from the 70s. The 79 trucks had square headlights.
> 
> Here's a 1969 Dodge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hate to ruin the party, but was his name Boosa?
> 
> Rich


LOL! yeah i did see this one before. i am talking about the color! the one on 79 warrior its same color it was on 1967 plymouth validant.. ???? like i said i m gonna do some research.

Wes


----------



## WesJY

NTxSlotCars said:


> Remember the one on the Eighties?


never saw this one before. Neat!!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway

WesJY said:


> WWWHHHHHAATTTTTT??? I never seen one before or knew they had a green one like it!!! i do know that they have red, black, blue but green??????????? what exact color is that? forest green? i do remember that color on old plymouth validant (sp?) .. i am drooling over it!! I will have to ask my dad about this!! Thanks bob for the cool pictures!!! I would love to make one like it. i dont even have the color! its not sublime!!
> 
> Wes



Maybe Sunfire Metalic Green from the late 70's...RM


----------



## bobhch

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Bob,
> I love the steel slot wheels they made for these.
> He must have meant a 77-79. This body style wasn't available in 69.
> Looks great, is probably original, but is from the 70s. The 79 trucks had square headlights.
> 
> Here's a 1969 Dodge.
> 
> Hate to ruin the party, but was his name Boosa?
> 
> Rich


Rich,

I got excited and meant 79 was the year for the Warlock II pickup. 77-78 for the Warlock. 

Wes,

Man that Little Red Express Newer Dakota is very Kewl also. Nice find 

I had a 74 Dodge 3/4 ton tan pickup that had a 400 engine ( I think this is right Rich? Did Dodge make a 400 truck engine? This was a long time ago and working from memory here. ) with the a tow package factory option. It only got 8 miles to the gallon. My Best Friend Doug died at the age of 21 and bought it from his parents as a moving Memorial for a while. 


Bob...Hey Wes does that Dakota have a Hemi?...zilla


----------



## WesJY

bobhch said:


> Rich,
> 
> I got excited and meant 79 was the year for the Warlock II pickup. 77-78 for the Warlock.
> 
> Wes,
> 
> Man that Little Red Express Newer Dakota is very Kewl also. Nice find
> 
> I had a 74 Dodge 3/4 ton tan pickup that had a 400 engine ( I think this is right Rich? Did Dodge make a 400 truck engine? This was a long time ago and working from memory here. ) with the a tow package factory option. It only got 8 miles to the gallon. My Best Friend Doug died at the age of 21 and bought it from his parents as a moving Memorial for a while.
> 
> 
> Bob...Hey Wes does that Dakota have a Hemi?...zilla


oh man my granddad had one with 400 in it.. it was a good engine man!!! so easy to work on!! man sorry about your friend. 

Wes


----------



## mopardad1

*1987 Dakota Express*

Hi,
This is my Rare 87 Express 4 x 4, the conversion was done by Country Sales Inc. but I cannot find any info on Country Sales I wonder if they became L.E.R. that is the co. that did the 90-92 Little Red express Dakota.
I have found an 88 and an 89 Dakota express also from my postings on other forums.
If you can share anything you know that would be GREAT.
Mike Lamm
Bloomington, IN
812-361-3993


----------



## slotnewbie69

*wheres the pics???*



WesJY said:


> Thanks to Rich - he is the one told me that ideal makes a dodge truck that I had no idea. so here is my custom little red express truck!!!!! It was a missing link to my MOPAR FREAK collection!!!
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Wes


guess this was an older post,is there any chance of seeing your build again wes?i always loved these when i was a kid


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Wes, I just found this thread as well, but dang- your pix no longer show up 
But from what I gathered, you used an Ideal TCR Dodge PU Truck body as your model, man- I'd like to see it 
BTW- I sold one of those same Ideal Bodies on ebay a few months back, now I kinda wish maybe I didn't ? Altho the my body looked pristine- it was missing the front bumper/grill, which maybe a very scarce part to find separately ?


----------



## WesJY

I moved the pictures to my hemi43 custom thread.. 

Check the link below and scroll down to post #20 you will see my LRW truck.

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=284214&page=2

Very soon i will have more pictures added there. been working on cars on and off.. 

Wes


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Hey Wes, thanks for the Link....and these are totally awesome PU's ! :thumbsup:


----------



## kiwidave

These are very cool. I own one of Wes's little gems!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

Mine has mudders on the back...


----------



## WesJY

That truck inspired me to make my own one! thanks Rich..

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars

There can never be too many of them on the road!
I look to convert every Ideal Dodge truck I get my hands on.
By the way, yours all look great!!! ProWessional !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Omega

Love the trucks. Now I need to find myself one.

Dave


----------

